# Residential places in Abu Dhabi preffered by Indian expats



## expat_to_uae (Aug 7, 2012)

hi ,

I am new to Abu Dhabi and wanted to know about residential places in Abu Dhabi preferred by indian married expats. I would be living with my wife and have no kids.


----------



## damian8 (Aug 29, 2011)

I have already answered you in your previous post
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ua...places-abu-dhabi-preffered-indian-expats.html


----------



## expat_to_uae (Aug 7, 2012)

Kindly read my question carefull "residential places in Abu Dhabi preferred by indian married expats"


----------

